# Trelill Train Tunnel - Cornwall



## ww2sam (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey guys, never see anything posted from Cornwall, I've just started searching the area their are some cool things around.
This tunnel is close to where i live in North Cornwall, 337ft long, i did not break in before that could be said the other end of the tunnel was open.
Lots more roc bunker photos to come, raf airfield close by, other stuff of intrest too. 
Enjoy 
























Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2015)

There's a few bits known in Cornwall, I'm looking forward to the military bits you mention though.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice find! Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Nov 16, 2015)

I nearly went arse over appetite on that embankment, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## smiler (Nov 16, 2015)

I've bin in most of the ROC posts in Cornwall, if you find the St Ives one please let me know, I searched for that bugger for years, I'd avoid military bases for awhile, Stay Safe


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 16, 2015)

I always like a good tunnel mooch; Thanks for sharing

Smiler raises a good point


----------



## ww2sam (Nov 17, 2015)

smiler said:


> I've bin in most of the ROC posts in Cornwall, if you find the St Ives one please let me know, I searched for that bugger for years, I'd avoid military bases for awhile, Stay Safe


That is a fair point about raf bases! Yeah when I'm down that way i shall have a search  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

